# Raquel Welch collection- good for darker skinned girls?



## ohsosparkly (Jan 20, 2007)

Has any one here tried the new Icon collection yet? I'd love to see the eyeshadow colors on anyone with NC/NW 35 or higher to see if I should get the quads or equivalent colors!


----------



## amoona (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm an NC40 and loved the quads but I'm holding out for the Barbie collection. Raquel herself is darker olive tone so if the make-up is designed for her then you should be ok.


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm NW45 and checked out the collection and thought it was really nice. 

Beauty Powders-Yogamode is a no no for my NW45 skin tone...too light, however Peaceful is a go. Even though it was sheer...you could use it as a finishing powder for a very subtle shimmer effect.


Blush-Smile blush is a no no for my NW45 skintone...too pale. However Goddess is a go. Its sheer but when applied a couple of times on each cheek with a regular blush brush, it gives a gorgeous coral peach glow even though its a matte blush(both are). Its a a little brighter than NARS Gilda in comparison. Heres the side by side pic:

NARS Gilda on Left, MAC Goddess on Right
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...amPics0006.jpg

MAC Goddess on Left, NARS Gilda on Right
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...amPics0009.jpg

I did not try the Glimmershimmers though, so I do apologize for that. 

The lashes looked gorgeous in person. A go for anyone. Very pretty.

Eyeshadow Quads: They were a bit harder and too sheer when transfered onto my deep skin with my finger so I do recommend a brush. The shadows are very buildable and look great on our skin tone. My fave was the Amazon quad. The shade "Amazon" was a gorgeous highlight for under the brow area so thats what sold me on it...even though I didnt buy if...I'll prob. go back next weekend.

Lipsticks: All of them were gorgeous. All worked well except for Sreenqueen. That didnt work well with my lips. They were a tad bit sheer but if thats what you like then go for them.

Lipglass: All of them were gorgeous and a go except for BodyMind...thats a little too pale for my lips. They could be applied sheer to more buildable which I liked most about them.

I did not try the Pro Longwear Lusters though.

The creamstick liner in "Summerfruit" was soo pretty but too sheer and pale  for my brownish mauve lips. 

Hope this kind of helps someone. Sorry I couldnt get great pics though! but this was soley MY OPINION on all of the products for my liking of my NW45 skintone


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm NW 45 as well and I picked up Role play l/s because its a plummy neutral.


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*I'm an NC 35-40, and I tried on Vital Spark l/g.  It's a great sheer orange shade w/a little shimmer or glitter.  It almost looked like Orangedescence l/g, except more orange shimmer and a bit more sheer.*


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the thorough review and swatches doniad101. I was wondering about the beauty powders, blushes and lip products. I’m an NW45, too. I bought both quads online. I love the Amazon Eyes quad – all the colors suit me.

The Sultress quad was another matter. I love “Sultress” and “Pure Energy” in the quad. But Aria reminded me of “Restless” from the “Take Wing” quad.  They both look like cement on me – this is not a flattering color to wear. I’m trying to think of a pigment (pressed) I can replace Aria with. Any suggestions? I replaced Restless w/a pressed "azreal blue" piggie.

And I’ve been trying to go visit a counter out of town since ICON’s release to see and try on Chrome and Creme and the rest of the ICON collection. I’m happy to hear what works on another NW45 so I’ll be sure to try those colors out. Maybe I’ll get there this week.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 22, 2007)

What did you guys think of Tiger Tiger? I'm a warm NC42 who is obsessed w/ nude lipsticks. Would it work?


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Thanks for the thorough review and swatches doniad101. I was wondering about the beauty powders, blushes and lip products. I’m an NW45, too. I bought both quads online. I love the Amazon Eyes quad – all the colors suit me.

The Sultress quad was another matter. I love “Sultress” and “Pure Energy” in the quad. But Aria reminded me of “Restless” from the “Take Wing” quad.  They both look like cement on me – this is not a flattering color to wear. I’m trying to think of a pigment (pressed) I can replace Aria with. Any suggestions? I replaced Restless w/a pressed "azreal blue" piggie.

And I’ve been trying to go visit a counter out of town since ICON’s release to see and try on Chrome and Creme and the rest of the ICON collection. I’m happy to hear what works on another NW45 so I’ll be sure to try those colors out. Maybe I’ll get there this week._

 
You are very welcome, I'm happy to hear you like the Amazon quad! Its soo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay so for Aria...a pigment close to it is kind of hard to find because its such a classic beige but the only one I can think of to replace, but kind of spice it up a little is Dazzleray pigment. 

I have yet to see the Chrome and Creme collection...I forgot that was out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everything else works for you!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay….I’m torn…..I swatched dazzleray, sunnydaze and apricot pink piggies. All three are gorgeous w/the 3 Sultress Eyes colors. 

Hmmm, which one to choose….Well I guess I’m going to have to try them out on my eyes, now…lol!!

Thank you, girlie, for pointing me in the right direction!!

You girls in the “Beauty of Color” forum are great! I have gotten so much help from you.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 22, 2007)

i would think so, with your coloring...
corals always usually look great with those who have more tawny colors, and the quads seem like they'd be perfect for olive-skinned complexions...
actually, that's why i'm steering away for this one, since i'm too pale now to enjoy the brighter colors!


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Okay….I’m torn…..I swatched dazzleray, sunnydaze and apricot pink piggies. All three are gorgeous w/the 3 Sultress Eyes colors. 

Hmmm, which one to choose….Well I guess I’m going to have to try them out on my eyes, now…lol!!

Thank you, girlie, for pointing me in the right direction!!

You girls in the “Beauty of Color” forum are great! I have gotten so much help from you._

 
Your welcome! 

Have fun playing around with the colors! Those are all gorgeous colors


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried on Adventuresome and it was pretty, but very similar to a mix of VGV and VGVI lipglasses.  I bought the Sultress quad, and I'm digging it thus far.  And I liked both of the blushes.  But I didn't buy them cuz I prefer NARS blushes, and own two colors very very similar (Desire and Gina for those who were wondering)


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bought Goddess blush last nite.. Was a little weary of it in the pot cuz of the BRIGHTness.. didnt want to look like a clown. But as was mentioned, its a sheer matte blush so its buildable and very subtle... today Im wearing Sweet as Cocoa as a contour and Goddess right above it. Been getting compliments all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Amazon quad looks exciting to me, just cuz of Amazon itself. But thats all I really tried.. just my .02.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm on the lighter end of the spectrum being C35/NC35. I am asian, quite warm in colouring and yellow based in complexion. I think Raquel's collection has some great stuff for women of colour. You may want to check out my post in the swatches section. I am wearing Raquel l/g, Vegas Volt l/s and Goddess blush.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60733


I tried on several items in the collection including, Adventuresome, Vital Spark, Legendary Femme and Smile.

Adventuresome is just like Mac Pixie described. Very pretty, looks very smooth and sophisticated on the lips, less shimmer than VGVI. 

Vital Spark - Didn't work for me. It really brought out the yellow colouring of my skin and made me look, well, yellow. But it's definitely a unique colour and I hope it works better on other dark skinned beauties.

Legendary Femme - was a pretty plummy colour. It didn't wow me and I wasn't in need of a plum l/s, so I passed on this one.

Vegas Volt - my lips were actually darker in colour than the lip stick BUT because it's amplified cream I was able to get great colour payoff and coverage (over the pigmented lips). It's gorgeous as a coral combo with my Raquel and Goddess.

Smile - also very pretty and is highly pigmented but I was trying to be fiscally responsible and choose one blush out of the collection instead.

Quad's didn't interest me so I didn't bother trying anything.

HTH


----------



## TheMinx (Feb 21, 2007)

NC45-50

I bought Goddess blush and it's perfection on dark skintones. It's a gorgeous coral that instantly brightens up my face. Love it!


----------



## aeni (Feb 21, 2007)

I picked up both quads just because some of the colors are perfect for darker skin tones


----------

